# If a full frame sony is out, what to expect?



## aperturekinetics (Apr 13, 2012)

Lets say a full frame translucent is coming out. What will happen to the price of lenses and the prices of lower tier cameras like the A77?


----------



## Overread (Apr 13, 2012)

Depends how much it costs. 

If it costs a much higher price than the A77 then chances are the fullframe nature of the sensor and the higher price point mean that it attracts a different market to the A77 and similar; thus their prices would not be affected by the new release. The only case then that their prices would be changed would be if Sony put them out of production. 

If it costs similar to the A77 then the A77 might still not change in price. Different sensor formats provide different options and whilst many lust after the fullframe there are clear arguments for using crop sensor over fullframe. As such, again, the different target markets will mean that the cameras are not directly competing for the same market and thus their prices won't clash with each other.

IF the new camera is near to the A77 price and is able to beat the A77 in all specifications and also able to be cropped (in camera or editing) to the same angle of view that the A77 gives whilst retaining similar/superior image quality; then the markets will be very similar and the newer camera will be an upgrade (in effect) of the A77 and thus you'd expect the A77 prices to lower as the new camera hits the market.


----------

